# The Strain on Fx



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

Is anyone else watching this show? I'm really enjoying it so far. Of course anytime vampires don't sparkle or look like models is a plus in my book.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I am, yes. I agree about the sparkling vampires. This is a pretty good show so far, although I could do without all the divorce and alcoholic stuff. Its just gratuitous. It doesn't really serve a purpose or expand the main story. Why couldn't the main character, the CDC doctor be single with out kids? Would that have altered the story line?


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

Yeah, they have to stick to the book pretty closely with Eph's character. His relationship with his son is critical to the plot line. I'm enjoying this show so far, but it is a little slow, ready for some good apocalyptic action.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm watching. A few episodes behind, but so far I'm really liking it


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

Looks like all hell breaks loose next week with the eclipse.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I didn't realize it was based on a book.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm sticking with the series, but in watching this week's episode, I noticed something.

Is it just me, or is The Master's face so dumb! It looks cartoon-y and it really bothers me. It takes me out of the scene every time I see it. Anyone else??


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

I wish they never showed his face. It's terrible. I have to remind myself that he's supposed to be scary, not silly. It completely takes me out of the moment.


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

I was disappointed with the face, it reminded me of the Mangalores from _The Fifth Element_, and prior to that I'd really liked the look of the vamps. It was a nice change from the extremely attractive vampires common in many shows and movies over the last few decades.


----------



## Shiva (Sep 26, 2014)

I love the series. Very good TV! However, I was really disappointed with the look of the "Master". They had done so much cool work with some of the effects that led up to his big reveal that when we actually got to see him it was a let down.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*My son has commented on the show and how much he really likes it. I haven't seen it as of yet, unfortunately I don't get FX on my TV at this moment. But the previews look really great! *_


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

I binged watched the first ten episodes this weekend. Not a bad show. About a B+ in my book. They almost "jumped the shark" with me when they had the black hooded monster hit squad appear. I was hoping that it would be more like World War Z and a little less fiction. Though, I really enjoyed how they tied in the relationship between the old vampire killer ( I will not use the perjorative term) and the main villain henchman.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

I binged watched the first ten episodes this weekend. Not a bad show. About a B+ in my book. They almost "jumped the shark" with me when they had the black hooded monster hit squad appear in one episode.

I was hoping that it would be more like World War Z and a little less fiction. Though, I really enjoyed how they tied in the relationship between the old vampire killer ( I will not use the perjorative term) and the main villain henchman.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Heads up! Season 2 returns Sunday, July 12!!! OMG, that's this weekend!!!


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm pretty excited. I have the show in my fb feed and been enjoying how they've been doing the countdown. They show one of those rear window stickers with the family of 4 and a dog. And then behind them was a set of red eyes and each day one of the family was turned and got the red eyes.


----------

